# chuburna seeking



## p&wjones (Sep 2, 2013)

We have recently moved from Canada to Chuburna near progeso and are looking for people interested in golf,fishing,playing cards. we are mid 50's. Also looking for info on what to do and where to do it ,like to drive and see new things. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
our email add is
[email protected]


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would buy a Moon, Lonely Planet or Rough Guide to the Yucatan Peninsula and pick out places that interest you, I enjoyed the small but interesting Maya ruins of Xcambo just across the lagoon between Chicxulub and Telchac Puerto where you might see flamingoes feeding....You might enjoy the small city of Izamal....suerte


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

P&W:

Why did you move from Canada to Chuburna and then decide to seek out like souls who wish to play gplf or cards or go fishing and then, limiting those possible enlightened companions people approximating your age which you describe as in the 50s? I like the idea of moving to the Yucatecan Gulf but what kind of place is this "Chuburna"? Is it a true Yucatecan seaside town as much or most on the the Yucatecan Gulf is or is it an expat beach enclave appealing primarily to foreigners with a contingent of locals patronizing them for pay? Tell us more about yourselves and what you seek and with whom you wish to congregate and we , who are acquainted with the Yucatecan Gulf can answer you more intelligently. 

Whatever; good luck in your new move. The Yucatecan Gulf can be a very nice place if it meets your predisposed standards. If it fails to meet those standards it can be a chore.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never heard of this place before, so I consulted Google. All I found were real estate ads and the real name of the place, which is Chuburná de Hidalgo.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Also looking at google maps it appears you do not have very many choices if you had to evacuate from an oncoming hurricane...just saying

I have never been a fan of the water in the gulf having been to Quintana Roo and the Pacific coast beaches...


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

What was it about the place that prompted you to purchase, without knowing much about the area? Thanks.


----------



## p&wjones (Sep 2, 2013)

We came down and know quite alot about area, just wanted some input from others. We love the quite fishing village, and the ocean.
We have met people, but so far not interested in golf,fishing.
I thought this site was to get info not get questioned about our decisions in life.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

p&wjones said:


> I thought this site was to get info not get questioned about our decisions in life.


Thanks for your responses.

Web forums such as this are typically give-and-take environments. You come here to ask for help, but it's sort of expected you'll re-fill the well with information which will likely be helpful to people following behind. I've found that it's best when asking questions to provide as much information as one can. For some of us, it's been interesting to read comments from people who seemingly relocate to Mexico without having done much research beforehand. Not saying that's what you've done, but you didn't say much. People freely provide information here, good information. But I don't think it's the type of place someone can post a question, receive an answer and move on never to be heard from before. There are people who make a living answering questions on a contract/agreement basis. Not here, though. I hope you find the people you're looking for. Maybe networking with the expat community in Merida will prove fruitful. And, if you speak Spanish, the local networking possibilities are endless, I'm thinking. Many locals fish. Domino's is a popular game with the locals. Etc.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

If you are so insensitive to scrutiny upon posting a somewat nebulous inquiry (based upon your previous response) , perhaps inquiring about a place of which others have heard would have resulted in more affirmative responses. 

For instance, we live in the Chapala expat community on the north shore of that huge lake inhabited by many who frequent English language forums and write from a NOB perspective. We also live in the Chiapas Highlands and if I should inquire as to golfers or bridge players or such inclined members in, say, San Andres, Chiapas, I should not be affronted by querelous responses as to the concusion at which I was trying to arrive. A thick skin and gift of interesting extended discourse is valued hereabouts. 

Welcome aboard. Challenge me and let´s have some fun. 

I am quite familiar with the Mexican Gulf Coast from Northern Veracruz State to Dzilam de Bravo but I am puzzled by this place of which you inquire. Thus, my inquiry as to the nature of this apparent beachfront enclave in a little known and seemingly remote location. Please educate me with a brief description of what this community has to offer. Would golf or card game convocations be among its advertised attractions by lot or spec home pushers? Did potential hurricanes warrant discussion?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

p&wjones said:


> We have recently moved from Canada to Chuburna near progeso and are looking for people interested in golf,fishing,playing cards. we are mid 50's. Also looking for info on what to do and where to do it ,like to drive and see new things. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> our email add is
> [email protected]


Does your new home have a golf course?


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Hola P&W:
We live part time down the coast from you (about 40k) in San Bruno, near Telchac Puerto. I would suggest you ask your question on a local forum called YoListo. 
Or go to TacoMaya, El Bull Pen, which is next door, Soma (these are all eateries) or any number of other expat hangouts in the Chelem, Chuburna area. Not saying all those you meet will want to play golf or cards or will be in their 50's, but it will be a good place to start.
Good luck and perhaps we can hook up sometime --- hubby golfs, though hasn't down there, yet. I ride horses and neither of us play much in the way of cards, though hubby does play a mean guitar.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Isla Verde said:



Does your new home have a golf course?

Click to expand...

_Not necessarily a golf course but let´s call it South Toronto. A place where one can enjoy the environment of lakeside Toronto without the ice and snow and insufferable Ontarians. Primitive and cheap lands among the usually acquiescent indiginenous hod carriers properly acclimated to ancient forms of servitude as in efficient golf ball fetchers and card game card degreasers and fetchers of gins and tonic properly disguised as iced tea and that sort of thing Hound Dog was raised amongst with the ladiies dining at the Elite Cafe in Montgomery in the 1950s in the heyday of 1950s exquisite hypocricisy and that is when the white ladies of whom I speak would always want to know, if they were properly trained, as to where could be located the nearest (non.-public) golf course or properly social bridge club composed of old-line Montgomery ladies and the whole thing makes my skin crawl and here these people are worming their way into my serioulsy acquired redoubt and escape from Tononto and Montgomery and Dubuque and you name it. . God help us all. The air we brearhe will always be tainted.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> Not necessarily a golf course but let´s call it South Toronto. A place where one can enjoy the environment of lakeside Toronto without the ice and snow and insufferable Ontarians. Primitive and cheap lands among the usually acquiescent indiginenous hod carriers properly acclimated to ancient forms of servitude as in efficient golf ball fetchers and card game card degreasers and fetchers of gins and tonic properly disguised as iced tea and that sort of thing Hound Dog was raised amongst with the ladiies dining at the Elite Cafe in Montgomery in the 1950s in the heyday of 1950s exquisite hypocricisy and that is when the white ladies of whom I speak would always want to know, if they were properly trained, as to where could be located the nearest (non.-public) golf course or properly social bridge club composed of old-line Montgomery ladies and the whole thing makes my skin crawl and here these people are worming their way into my serioulsy acquired redoubt and escape from Tononto and Montgomery and Dubuque and you name it. . God help us all. The air we brearhe will always be tainted.



What are you babbling about and why answer a question from Isla Verde to the OP?


----------



## p&wjones (Sep 2, 2013)

My story is long, lets just say my husband and I of 31 years needed a change. I miss the kids age 28 son, and daughter turning 30 this month. both are married and we have been so involved in theirs lives have forgotten ours. The last 2 years have been hard on us. We both lost our mothers and I just lost my father in May. I had a massive heart attack in nov-2012 and had a lot of time to spend on the internet seeking info on retirement areas. We have been all over the Caribbean for the last 28 years and have visited the Mayan coast quite a few times. I found info on the area of Merida and these small fishing villages with affordable real estate on the ocean so we came down for a week in feb and investigated the area. We are both summer type people and I fell in love with the area. My husband came for me and hopefully will love it too. This area is so laid back and the locals are so family orientated and friendly, no one trying to sell you stuff all the time. Actually now our beach is quite empty. We have a mixture of locals, people from Merida and a few tourists, and expats. We have met some great people of all ages, not looking for people in their mid fifties, just mentioned our ages which is 53 and 57. Anyway, we were to only look when we were here in feb 2013, and possibly rent this winter, but made a purchase instead. We came down again May 2nd to close the property, and I and my 4 cats moved down here Jun 30th and my husband came down aug 10th. We have been busy buying furniture, painting, etc to get settled. Plan on going to the cenotes and ruins in our area. We have been golfers for many years and just wondered if anyone was a member at la Ceiba to find out info before we spent the money on a membership. We are fine golfing just the 2 of us, but would enjoy the company and conversation of others with some of the same interests. They do not have to golf and fish. Just wondering if anyone enjoys these activities down here. Chuburna and chelem are small fishing villages, just 29 km south of Merida, and near Progresso where cruise ships come in twice a week. Yes we are on the gulf of Mexico and find it way nicer than the commercialized Cancun side. Our beach is natural and shallow for quite a ways out, very sandy bottom no undertows and always a pleasant sea breeze. I quite smoking when I moved here, on nicotine mist fake cigarette. My husband has had 1 knee replaced and has severe osteoarthritis, and bone on bone in his left shoulder. I do not know how long we have left to enjoy life, but here we are to spend a lot of quite time together and take one day at a time. 
Hope that answers some of the questions
Thankyou for your comments and looking forward to many more
PJ


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

p&wjones. thank you for sharing your story. Best wishes for a fulfilling, enjoyable experience in your home ... and in Mexico.


----------

